# song name plzzzzz



## sldz0654 (Oct 25, 2016)

first seconds

http://vocaroo.com/i/s19Dy3EXs9k7

plz


----------



## sldz0654 (Oct 25, 2016)

second 38:24

http://vocaroo.com/i/s19Dy3EXs9k7

plz


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

A do do do A da da da


----------



## sldz0654 (Oct 25, 2016)

plz

http://vocaroo.com/i/s19Dy3EXs9k7


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sldz0654 said:


> plz
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s19Dy3EXs9k7


Makes me wanna dance somehow.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Theme music to Midsummer Murders??????


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Theme music to Midsummer Murders??????


Is that also from Mendelssohn?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Is that also from Mendelssohn?


Could be (ps no), its on a theremin so that means its gotta be good (its by Jim Parker)


----------

